# Arcon 04



## Cpl. Williamson (29 Jan 2004)

Just trying To get an idea Of Any Soliders On the Site Heading To Arcon this Year


----------



## koalorka (29 Jan 2004)

What is Arcon?


----------



## Slumsofsackville (29 Jan 2004)

Not me, ARCON, is a giant Excerise that all forces participate. LAND/AIR/SEA, A giant war game. Real fun, usually like 5 days,


----------



## winchable (29 Jan 2004)

I may be.


----------



## Cpl. Williamson (29 Jan 2004)

Thanks For The Above Replies ..

It Should be a "Blast" This Year


----------



## brin11 (29 Jan 2004)

I‘ll be there.  Does anyone have hard and fast dates??


----------



## Cpl. Williamson (29 Jan 2004)

August 21 - 28 or 29 I believe 
Ill Confirm after Tonight


----------



## The_Falcon (29 Jan 2004)

www.exstalwartguardian.forces.gc.ca


----------



## koalorka (29 Jan 2004)

Do Reserve and foreign (NATO) units take part in the exercise?


----------



## The_Falcon (29 Jan 2004)

ARCON 04, or Area Reserve Consentration, were all three reserve CBG‘s (31,32,33)in LFCA all get together in Pet for training.  Last year the Queen‘s Own Rifles hosted a Platoon of German Paratroopers. However it is mainly a reserve ex.


----------



## koalorka (29 Jan 2004)

Wow, sounds fun. How were the Germans?


----------



## The_Falcon (29 Jan 2004)

Don‘t really know I am not in the Queens Own. But they really know how to drink!


----------



## pegged (29 Jan 2004)

Is this held in a different land force area every year? Like maybe LFWA one year, and LFCA this year,.


----------



## Slumsofsackville (30 Jan 2004)

I Allways heard of it in Gagetown


----------



## Cpl. Williamson (30 Jan 2004)

To My Knowledge its Always Been In Gagetown


----------



## mattoigta (30 Jan 2004)

I‘m assuming every area does its own


----------



## Korus (30 Jan 2004)

LFWA was supposed to have a large week long concentration this past summer in Wainwright, ex Active Edge.

 http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lfwa_hq/Active_Edge/default.htm 

I was on course at the time, but AFAIK it was cancelled due to pers needed to fight the fires.

I‘ve been hearing things about "Active Egde 04", but I can‘t confirm anything, and the website only seems to have details on lat year‘s active egde.


----------



## D-n-A (30 Jan 2004)

yea, Active Edge was cancelled, due to the forest fires in BC, and Reserves and Reg Force were sent to fight the fires.


From what I‘ve heard, Active Edge should be happening again this year, so is Cougar Salvo.


----------



## Eowyn (30 Jan 2004)

There will be an Active Edge 04 in Wainwright this year.  I just don‘t have the dates yet.


----------



## brin11 (31 Jan 2004)

Spr. Williamson,

Wondered if you had confirmed those dates for Arcon04?  We‘re not hearing any dates from our unit yet.


----------



## Cpl. Williamson (31 Jan 2004)

Apparently The Standing Dates Are August 21 - 28 
Probably Be there On the 20th And Return On The 29th Pre Ex and Post Ex But There The Dates That Stand Sorry For The Delay


----------



## brin11 (31 Jan 2004)

Spr. Williamson,

Thanks.


----------



## portcullisguy (1 Feb 2004)

Looks like the smoker is on the 27th, so plan to be packed up and out of there on the morning of the 28th.

If I can, I intend to take my PMV again.


----------



## Danny (1 Feb 2004)

I‘ll be there.


----------

